# Is there a need for good used gear for vets?



## Monarchy

Are there vets that aren't fishing because they don't have the gear?

I've got half a dozen or more reels laying around that could be serviced and put back in good working order (rods, too). I'd guess there are a ton of folks with gear that could be tuned up and given away. 

Does anybody know if this gap exists? It's a good idea but there has to be a real need for the effort to do some good.

Post up if you can shed some light.


----------



## EchoDuck Jr.

This may be a late response but I am currently stationed on the CGC Monomoy floating around the Persian Gulf, and I know many members of my crew, including myself, would be very grateful for any fishing equipment. Although we have a crew of only 19, we just dont have the funds to get any fishing gear for the cutter. Im not sure what the fishing is like out here but I cant imagine the technique differing too much from stateside. Please pm me if you have any info, shipping can be covered by the crew. Thank you all very much for your support.


----------



## Littlebeer

PM me an address and I can send out a couple of reels loaded with string. 
The reels are in great working condition but all are spin cast.
I don't have any rods to send but maybe some other 2cooler can send a couple.

I was stationed in England for several years and they have such tough fishing rules that it was almost impossible to fish there and it made for a VERY boring tour.

Good luck, get me that address and well start sending some gear.


----------



## EchoDuck Jr.

Thank you so much for your response. PM sent


----------



## Littlebeer

*Reels on the Way!*

I've sent 5 Shimano spin cast reels.
3 = IX 2000R's loaded with 12lb Triline Big Game.
1 = IX 1000R loaded with 12lb Triline Big Game.
1 = IX 2000R loaded with 15lb Triline Big Game.

The one loaded with white sting is the 15lb line.

Hope these reach you in time and I'm going to post on ton of the other boards to see if anyone is willing to ship y'all some rods.

Tight Lines and God bless you boys.
Don't worry about the sort em out part. That's for him to figure out. :texasflag


----------



## EchoDuck Jr.

Thank you so much for your generous donation. I have already told the crew and they are excited. I will be sure to post pictures as soon as they arrive and of the fish we plan on catching.


----------



## Littlebeer

*Spin Cast Reel*

Here's what I mean by Spin Cast Reel.
Please forgive my ignorance as I always referred to them as open face reel since I was a kid.
I hope this helps and I am very thankful for everyone who's helped and served.

Matt


----------



## EchoDuck Jr.

Thats perfect. Its easy to teach anybody to use a spinning reel, and no backlashes. Again we are all really appreciative and cannot wait for them to arrive.


----------



## Echoduck

4 boat rod and reels plus assorted tackel on the way to you guys. Post reports and some pic for us.

Enjoy and be safe


----------



## EchoDuck Jr.

Will do thanks a lot dad, did you stick some Texas fish and game mags in the box by any chance.


----------



## Echoduck

You'll getting separate box full of the magazines. enjoy


----------

